# Where do you look for new jobs??



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

The time has come when I think I may need to start looking, we have been taken over by a management company the first thing done was to fire the exec chef, he came in the morning, talked to the new GM, was fired and a new chef showed up an hour later. I have the feeling myself and the rest of the old management are next, who knows. Looking online and at classifieds has not given me any good leads. I would like to see at least what is out there in terms of pay and position. Where are places you all look?? I don't want to start actively seeking a job incase the new mgmt hears of it and would rather be fired as I will get 10 years worth of severance and accrued vacation. I just don't know anymore, I hope this economy turns around soon.

I never thought I would be in this situation, it sucks.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Even though I own my own patisserie I am addicted to checking out the job bank every day. With that said I don't find alot of the decent chef's jobs are posted there.

I generally rely on friendships, colleagues, and acquaintances for job referrals.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You might try looking at:

http://www.goodfoodjobs.com/

The list all kinds of jobs in the food industry, not just food service.

Helps to expand your options a little.

Good luck!


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you checked Craigslist? That's where all the restaurants around here post job listings. For hotels, usually you have to go to each chain's web site where you should find a section on employment or hiring.


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Culinary Schools. Sales Representatives. I find these guys know who's where or who's leaving.


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

Article on new websites for restaurant jobs:

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20111204/SMALLBIZ/111209958/1012#


----------



## sk00lb0y (Dec 8, 2011)

rosesen said:


> Culinary Schools. Sales Representatives. I find these guys know who's where or who's leaving.


Without a doubt, talk to your purveyors, they can be your most vital contacts. Also remember delivery drivers, they get to go into every place around you... they know *everything* about _everyone _within a 50mi radius. That said, talk only to the ones you can trust. Good luck, ...I hope you get fired too?


----------

